# rat   low  rider



## chucksoldbikes (May 21, 2018)

my  first  rat low  rider let me know  what u  think  got to put the  chain  guard on  yet  head light  and front  fender it  consists of a   hawthorn  frame  number on  the  bottom beering  bracket is  b994802--52   so I  guess it is a  1952 let me know   I know  nothing about hawthorns mountain  bike  wheels  with a  Bendix  rear  hub  spooked in it hiawatha  tank  Schwinn   fenders  will have road master   guard


----------



## RLS (May 23, 2018)

That rear fender is likely going to become an issue when riding....better get good at dodging potholes, craters, and avoiding gravel


----------



## phantom (May 23, 2018)

Oh, I like that.


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jun 16, 2018)

Looks good..... Have fun with it.


----------



## RattyMatt (Jun 17, 2018)

Awesome. Love it!


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Jun 17, 2018)

chucksoldbikes said:


> my  first  rat low  rider let me know  what u  think  got to put the  chain  guard on  yet  head light  and front  fender it  consists of a   hawthorn  frame  number on  the  bottom beering  bracket is  b994802--52   so I  guess it is a  1952 let me know   I know  nothing about hawthorns mountain  bike  wheels  with a  Bendix  rear  hub  spooked in it hiawatha  tank  Schwinn   fenders  will have road master   guard
> 
> View attachment 811392
> 
> View attachment 811393




Cool , how dose she ride?


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Aug 16, 2018)

rides  great


----------

